# Walnut Logs



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the guy I work with went back to Missouri to see his brother, mom and dad. He asked me if I would like some walnut. I told him sure. So he shows up with a pickup load of walnut. He brought me 5 logs all over 6 ft long with the smallest being 12 1/2" in diameter to the largest which is 18" in diameter. Looking like 35 to 40 bowls maybe a few less if I make some HF's. I just couldn't believe my eyes when he showed up. I have them sealed and will be making bowl blanks this weekend. I am going to have to use the neighbors engine hoist this weekend cause I think that big one weighs about 200 to 300 lbs. I can't hardly pick up the end of it. What a problem to have.:dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a windfall Bernie, I couldn't even estimate what that lot would cost over here. I'm sure that we're all now waiting to see more of your great turnings.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now Bernie stop rubbing it in. I'm green with envy. Great haul though.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great windfall, we all will look forward to some fantastic wood turning in the near future.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Guys thanks. Yep they had a big storm go thru Missouri last week with 7" to 10" of rain with 90 mph winds. Lots of trees down. 

I am going to start cutting blanks tomorrow. I am hoping for at least 30 bowls and several hollow form vase blanks. So now the work begins. 

217 days and counting.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Well Bernie, Glenmore isn't the only one green with envy. Walnut is a great wood to turn. 
Yesterday my turning friend & I went out and got two hard maple trees that had blown down. they were about 15 inches diameter. Boy! they were heavy. We have become acquainted with several people who own large acre wood lots who are glad to give us felled trees if we go and get them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice I love turning walnut. Kinda like cedar it sure does make the shop smell good. When he showed up and I saw what he brought back I was like a little kid in a candy store that had just been handed $5. Sounds like you have a great source also. Well guess we had better get to work Maurice. I will be cutting tomorrow for sure.:moil:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

My [roblem with logs is that by th time I get the chain saw started I'm almost too tired to cut the wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL yea I know Maurice. I bought me a new Stihl and it starts almost on the second or third pull. My old craftsman my arm was so wore out I couldn't lift the saw.:haha:


----------

